# Door Landing Slope in Type B Units



## Jmb (Mar 14, 2017)

I am dealing with an apartment building with Type A and B Units.
This is under the IBC 2015 and ANSI A117.1-2009, new construction

In the Type B Units:
There are sliding doors to balconies with previous surfaces
The thresholds cannot be greater than 3/4" and beveled at 1:2 (ANSI A117.1-2009: 1104.5.2.2)

During inspections, the actual threshold is 1-1/2" tall on the interior side
The architect is proposing sloping the floor up to the top of the threshold from within the room
The slope of this floor at the sliding door landing will exceed 1:48 (ANSI A117.1-2009: 404.2.3.1)

For Type B Units, the only door that would need to meet any requirements of ANSI A117.1-2009: 404 is the primary entrance door, there is never another reference to section 404 for Type B Units.

Would it be compliant to have a door landing slope in excess of 1:48 in doors other than the primary entrance door within a Type B Unit?

Thanks!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 14, 2017)

The balcony shall be accessible in accordance with IBC section 1107.3 and A117.1 section 1104.4.2 for Type B.

In new construction for threshold higher the 1/2-inch (303.4) shall be comply with section 405 for ramps.

405.2 Slope. Ramp runs shall have a running slope greater than 1 :20 and not steeper than 1 :12.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 14, 2017)

Snowing there today? Had to cancel trip to DC.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 14, 2017)

Drove 32 miles from Blue Ridge Mt. to work without delays, picture taken 7:30 this morning front of my office entrance


----------



## Jmb (Mar 16, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> The balcony shall be accessible in accordance with IBC section 1107.3 and A117.1 section 1104.4.2 for Type B



Thanks for the response.
I believe that the IBC 2015: 1010.1.6 will required the level landing requirement of 1:48 at doors and will supersede A117.1-2009: 1004
A landing that is sloped more than 1:48 at the sliding doors will not comply in Type B Unit Patio Doors


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 16, 2017)

Correct a level landing if more than a 1/2-inch above the floor to acheive a max. 3/4-inch threshold would require a ramp (Ref. 1010.1.5).


----------



## Inspector Gift (Mar 16, 2017)

Accessible route onto a deck, patio or balcony may be interrupted by a 4 inch step where the finished exterior surface materials are impervious.  (See the Exception to ICC A117.1-2009, Section 1004.4.2. and the Commentary, Figure C 1004.4.2.)


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 17, 2017)

jmb, I recall a similar situation where the EERO was too high. The solution may (or may not) help; instead of providing the minimal elevated landing the floor was raised for the whole room, this provided a level landing on both sides of one of the interior door with a 1/2 inch difference at the door threshold.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 17, 2017)

Inspector Gift said:


> Accessible route onto a deck, patio or balcony may be interrupted by a 4 inch step where the finished exterior surface materials are impervious.  (See the Exception to ICC A117.1-2009, Section 1004.4.2. and the Commentary, Figure C 1004.4.2.)


I.G., thanks for that posting, it help me recall the above solution.


----------

